# Assistant Manager, Beyond PC



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Ladies and gentletechs, Waltside has agreed to assist me in the Beyond PC section. With our combined knowledge of autos and other noncomputer things, this should make a great combination!

Congrats Waltside! :grin:


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

WooHoo. Congrats on the greatness evolving. :sayyes:


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Congrats, Walt! :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

ty ty ty ty


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Contrats, Walt!

You and MT should be a very good team.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

johnwill said:


> Congrats!


Good choice for assistant manager!


Johnwill -- this thing is gonna give me nightmares!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Congrats Walt! That Walt is moving on.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Way to go Walt, keep up the good work


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

my title is starting to crowd so bad letters are falling off of it.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

That should be a "good thing" :tongue:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Chevy said:


> Johnwill -- this thing is gonna give me nightmares!


 Really?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

wow, both of them are going to give me nightmares.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

And just WHERE does he come up with them from?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

look close, he's hosting them himself.

so, where ever he gets them, i bet he's got a ton more.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have a couple more around here.


















Where do I get them? I'll never tell!


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

EEEP!

them are scary.


----------

